# Impossible de se connecter au serveur La Poste !!!



## Tangi (25 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, je n'arrive plus depuis quelques jours à relever mes mails avec l'application Mail. Impossible de se connecter au serveur IMAP de La Poste, j'ai droit à un petit triangle avec à l'intérieur un point d'exclamation. J'ai envoyé un mail depuis Mail, par contre, et il a été reçu sans problème. Le message envoyé est pourtant resté dans le dossier "Boîte d'envoi" alors qu'il aurait dû figurer dans le dossier "Messages envoyés". Enfin bref, j'ai mis le dossier -/Bibliothèque/Mail sur le bureau, j'ai jeté le dossier -/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist, et j'ai voulu recréer mon compte, mais Mail ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur.

Après avoir eu de gros problème pour envoyer des messages depuis Mail, je me retrouve à ne plus pouvoir en recevoir. C'est très chiant, cette application a de gros progrès à faire niveau fiabilité, à moins que ça ne vienne de La Poste, et auquel cas si vous disposez vous aussi d'un compte mail à La Poste, pourriez vous me dire si cela fonctionne chez vous ????????


----------



## JediMac (25 Janvier 2005)

Pareil chez moi. Je consulte donc mes BAL via le webmail. Hier j'ai envoyé un mél à laposte.net à ce sujet, mais pas encore de réponse. Je leur ai aussi conseillé de mettre une rubrique d'info sur l'état de leur service, sur leur site, mais ça je crois que ça restera lettre morte .
En tout cas, je crois que Mail n'est pour rien là-dedans.


----------



## Tangi (25 Janvier 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Pareil chez moi. Je consulte donc mes BAL via le webmail. Hier j'ai envoyé un mél à laposte.net à ce sujet, mais pas encore de réponse. Je leur ai aussi conseillé de mettre une rubrique d'info sur l'état de leur service, sur leur site, mais ça je crois que ça restera lettre morte .
> En tout cas, je crois que Mail n'est pour rien là-dedans.


Ca me rassure un peu. Tu as sans doute raison, Mail ne doit y être pour rien dans ce cas. Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre patiemment (pas trop longtemps j'espère) que tout rentre dans l'ordre ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

je viens de tester à l'instant aucun problème


----------



## Tangi (25 Janvier 2005)

Le problème ne vient peut être pas de La Poste, mais de Télé 2. En essayant d'écouter une émission de France Inter tout à l'heure à l'aide de RealOne Player, j'ai eu le message suivant : 



Même si j'ai réussi à visionner des vidéos, toujours grâce à RealOne Player sur un autre site, sur le site de France Inter impossible d'accéder au fichier audio ...


----------



## JediMac (25 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Le problème ne vient peut être pas de La Poste, mais de Télé 2. En essayant d'écouter une émission de France Inter tout à l'heure à l'aide de RealOne Player, j'ai eu le message suivant :
> 
> 
> Même si j'ai réussi à visionner des vidéos, toujours grâce à RealOne Player sur un autre site, sur le site de France Inter impossible d'accéder au fichier audio ...


Je suis aussi chez T2 et je n'ai aucun problème pour écouter les émissions d'inter, que ce soit celles archivées ou le direct.

Toujours pas de réponse de laposte.net qui pourtant s'est engagée à tout faire pour me répondre dans les 24h   :sleep:.


----------



## Tangi (25 Janvier 2005)

Je me rappelais que t'étais aussi chez Télé 2 ... Bon apparemment ça n'a rien à voir, je peux enfin écouter l'émission de Bernard Lenoir de hier soir, après avoir été faire un petit tour dans les petites rues de Rennes. TOUT LE MONDE S'EN FOUT, je sais, je sors de ma propre discussion. 
J'espère que ce problème avec Mail va vite être résolu, c'est pénible (je crois que je l'ai déjà dis ça, non ??? )...


----------



## JediMac (26 Janvier 2005)

LaPoste.net vient de me répondre. Pour l'instant, rien d'avancé ni de réparé. Ils demandent juste un complément d'info. Je leurs ai répondu, en indiquant aussi ce sujet pour montrer que nous sommes au moins deux.
Peut-être devrais-tu aussi les contacter. Voici ce qu'ils m'ont demandé :
_Pourriez-vous nous donner plus de détails sur vos difficultés d'utilisation de votre boîte @laposte.net, en nous précisant les informations ci-dessous :

- Logiciel de messagerie utilisé (si c'est le cas) ;

- Manipulation effectuée avant l'apparition du problème ;

- Message d'erreur, ou résultat obtenu. Veuillez nous envoyer une copie d'écran de ce message d'erreur, si vous en recevez._


----------



## Tangi (26 Janvier 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> LaPoste.net vient de me répondre. Pour l'instant, rien d'avancé ni de réparé. Ils demandent juste un complément d'info. Je leurs ai répondu, en indiquant aussi ce sujet pour montrer que nous sommes au moins deux.
> Peut-être devrais-tu aussi les contacter. Voici ce qu'ils m'ont demandé :
> _Pourriez-vous nous donner plus de détails sur vos difficultés d'utilisation de votre boîte @laposte.net, en nous précisant les informations ci-dessous :
> 
> ...


Je vais tâcher de les contacter alors...

Au fait pour les contacter, il suffit d'aller dans la rubrique "Nous écrire", mais comment on peut leur joindre une copie d'écran du message d'erreur. Il faudrait que tu me donnes leur adresse mail par message privé ou dans cette discussion, ça serait plus simple, non ???


----------



## JediMac (26 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tâcher de les contacter alors...
> 
> Au fait pour les contacter, il suffit d'aller dans la rubrique "Nous écrire", mais comment on peut leur joindre une copie d'écran du message d'erreur. Il faudrait que tu me donnes leur adresse mail par message privé ou dans cette discussion, ça serait plus simple, non ???


Ben c'est ce que j'ai aussi dit dans mon mél, pas possible de leur envoyer une copie d'écran puisque le formulaire "nous écrire" ne le prévois pas et qu'on a pas d'adresse  .
Au fait, ton message d'erreur, c'est au sujet du port 143 ?


----------



## Tangi (26 Janvier 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est ce que j'ai aussi dit dans mon mél, pas possible de leur envoyer une copie d'écran puisque le formulaire "nous écrire" ne le prévois pas et qu'on a pas d'adresse  .
> Au fait, ton message d'erreur, c'est au sujet du port 143 ?


En fait, je ne sais plus le message d'erreur que j'optenais avant de jeter le fichier~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist comme me l'avais conseillé Bilbo. Maintenant quand j'essai d'ouvrir Mail je tombe bien évidemment sur la fenêtre "Bienvenu dans Mail" avec la configuration du compte à resaisir. Et voilà le premier message d'erreur que je reçois :





Je sélectionne alors "Continuer" et voici le deuxième message d'erreur que j'ai : 





Bref, ça ne marche pas...

Je crois que je vai leur envoyer un message comme tu me l'as suggéré en leur donnant l'URL de mes captures d'écran, pour qu'ils voient le message d'erreur que j'ai...

Crois-tu pour autant qu'ils maîtrisent l'application Mail et le Mac en général ???


----------



## JediMac (27 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Crois-tu pour autant qu'ils maîtrisent l'application Mail et le Mac en général ???


Ben vu qu'ils m'ont donné le mode opératoire détaillé pour faire des copies d'écran, mais sur winblurp uniquement, je suis sceptique. Mais bon, je pense que ça vient de leur serveur et non de Mail en particulier, donc peu importe que nous soyons sur Mac.
J'espère aussi que T2 n'est pas aussi dans le coup, sinon ça risque de durer cette histoire :affraid:.


----------



## JediMac (27 Janvier 2005)

Bon, ben j'ai trouvé la solution. Pour être sûr que Mail n'était pas en cause, j'ai téléchargé eudora. Ça patinait toujours, mais j'ai fait divers essais, notamment celui de mettre *imap.laposte.net* à la place de pop.laposte.net et c'était bon . Je crois que toi aussi tu utilises IMAP...
J'ai prévenu laposte.net.


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Avant, avec n'importe quel client mail, on pouvait relever son compte la poste avec un serveur pop3. Depuis quelques mois ça devenait galère et maintenant ça devient presque impossible sur un mac. Si on veut relever son courrier autrement qu'en ligne, il faut utiliser un client mail qui gère les comptes imap. Eudora (que j'utilise d'ailleurs depuis toujours pour sa puissance à rechercher et archiver) le fait très bien, en mettant en place un filtre Junk (spam)  efficace. Ce n'est pas un très gros inconvénient, car on peut tout faire en télécommande, y compris gérer les dossiers lointains et vider la poubelle à distance


----------



## JediMac (27 Janvier 2005)

Je consulte depuis le début mes comptes laposte en IMAP, mais depuis le début, le serveur de réception que j'entrais, était pop.laposte.net, si je me souviens bien imap.lposte.net ne fonctionnait pas. Et c'est ça qui semble avoir changé il y a quelques jours, maintenant c'est bien imap.laposte.net qu'il faut entrer, du moins avec le protocole IMAP. Avec le POP, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## JediMac (27 Janvier 2005)

D'après l'aide en ligne, c'est encore pop.laposte.net si on est en POP.


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'ai trouvé la solution. Pour être sûr que Mail n'était pas en cause, j'ai téléchargé eudora. Ça patinait toujours, mais j'ai fait divers essais, notamment celui de mettre *imap.laposte.net* à la place de pop.laposte.net et c'était bon . Je crois que toi aussi tu utilises IMAP...
> J'ai prévenu laposte.net.


C'est bizarre, j'ai pourtant lu ton message ce matin, je n'ai rien dû capté, j'avais même pas fais gaffe que t'avais trouvé la solution. Moralité, attendre un peu le matin avant de se jeter sur son Mac...

C'est une bonne nouvelle ... Que dis-je une excellente nouvelle ...

C'est un peu plus cohérent en plus, j'ai toujours trouvé bizarre que l'on doive mettre pop.laposte.net pour un compte IMAP. Ca me dépassait un peu. Enfin c'est rentré dans l'ordre ... 

Merci mille fois, jedimac :love:... Voilà qui mérite un jolie coup de boule ...


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Mais avant il y avait la possibilité de configurer le compte la poste en pop OU en imap, c'était au choix, et apparemment cette option ne marche plus. Un compte pop et un compte imap sont très différents. Dans le premier cas, toute la gestion se passe sur ta machine personnelle, dans le second cas, tu agis à distance, après identification, sur tes BAL en ligne. Il y a pas mal de clients mail qui ne gèrent pas les comptes imap...


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mais avant il y avait la possibilité de configurer le compte la poste en pop OU en imap, c'était au choix, et apparemment cette option ne marche plus. Un compte pop et un compte imap sont très différents. Dans le premier cas, toute la gestion se passe sur ta machine personnelle, dans le second cas, tu agis à distance, après identification, sur tes BAL en ligne. Il y a pas mal de clients mail qui ne gèrent pas les comptes imap...


En tout cas configurer un compte La Poste en IMAP, c'est possible, dans type de compte on sélectionne IMAP (logique) et l'adresse du serveur c'est imap.laposte.net, si on veut configurer son compte en POP, ça devrait marcher aussi, y a pas de raison, dans ces cas là le type du compte est POP et l'adresse du serveur pop.laposte.net. 

Si ça ne marchait pas pour jedimac et moi c'est apparemment parce qu'on mettait IMAP comme type de compte et pop.laposte.net comme adresse du serveur, ce qui était contradictoire mais ce qui fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'alors. Il semblerait que le problème vienne de cette contradiction et non pas de la connexion au serveur POP.

C'est une hypothèse. Il faudrait que quelqu'un qui configure son compte La Poste en POP, nous dise s'il arrive à se connecter au serveur POP pour relever son courrier...


----------



## JPD (28 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas configurer un compte La Poste en IMAP, c'est possible, dans type de compte on sélectionne IMAP (logique) et l'adresse du serveur c'est imap.laposte.net, si on veut configurer son compte en POP, ça devrait marcher aussi, y a pas de raison, dans ces cas là le type du compte est POP et l'adresse du serveur pop.laposte.net.
> 
> Si ça ne marchait pas pour jedimac et moi c'est apparemment parce qu'on mettait IMAP comme type de compte et pop.laposte.net comme adresse du serveur, ce qui était contradictoire mais ce qui fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'alors. Il semblerait que le problème vienne de cette contradiction et non pas de la connexion au serveur POP.
> 
> C'est une hypothèse. Il faudrait que quelqu'un qui configure son compte La Poste en POP, nous dise s'il arrive à se connecter au serveur POP pour relever son courrier...



Bonjour,
je prend la discution en cours, excusez moi.
J'ai aussi des problemes recents avec la poste mais moi c'est des problemes d'envoi...
Je n'ai pas pu verifier mais je pense etre configure en POP, la reception se passe bien par contre impossible d'envoyer des messages, on me refuse l'acces au serveur smtp.laposte.net.
Personne a Laposte.net peux nous donner le bon parametrage pour Mail?


----------



## JediMac (28 Janvier 2005)

JPD a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je prend la discution en cours, excusez moi.
> J'ai aussi des problemes recents avec la poste mais moi c'est des problemes d'envoi...
> Je n'ai pas pu verifier mais je pense etre configure en POP, la reception se passe bien par contre impossible d'envoyer des messages, on me refuse l'acces au serveur smtp.laposte.net.
> Personne a Laposte.net peux nous donner le bon parametrage pour Mail?


Alors ça c'est dû à un autre problème qui a été très souvent abordé dans les forums. Pour une question de lutte anti-spam, les FAI refuse de relayer des méls qui viennent d'un autre serveur d'envoi. Donc quelque soit le fournisseur de compte mél, c'est le smtp du FAI qu'il faut mettre. Dans mon cas et celui de Tangi, c'est smtp.tele2.fr parce que c'est T2 notre FAI.


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

Free accepte sans problème d'envoyer du smtp.mac...
mais pas du smtp.wanadoo


----------



## Pierre71 (2 Mai 2011)

bonjour,

suite a un appel d'une conseillere de la banque postale me conseillant vivement d'adherer au e-releve, et apres multi tentatives, je n'arrive toujours pas a valider mon inscription parce que le service me demande d'accepter les conditions d'utilisations, chose faite apres avoir coche la case mais rien a faire, cela ne fonctionne pas alors si d'autres personne sont dans mon cas, et si il y a une solution, merci de bien vouloir me repondre


----------

